# Air horns



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

does anyone know the best and loudest horn to fit on my MH


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

type horns in ebay and you can get to a site that lets you hear the noise they make ithink the horns are called frobel


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank's for that, I just wondered if anyone could suggest one that they may have


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Got mine from Halfords - maserati air horns
regards
richard


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

My O.H. just couldn't resist fitting a Klaxon air horn on our Hobby...it goes "ARRRRUUUUUUU" 8O ... :roll:  8)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

andygrisswell said:


> does anyone know the best and loudest horn to fit on my MH


Yep..sure do.My mrs does a pretty stern job. :lol:

steve


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Look at Roadpro web site got some lovely loud horns

Loddy


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Have just fitted a STEBEL NAUTILUS COMPACT TWIN TONE AIR HORN to my MH and also one to my car. They are loud (139dB) and legal. Cost £10 each on ebay.

Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When doing driver training we were told that if you had to use the horn then it was too dam late.also how can one do just a mild toot with an air horn.It must just be an extension of ones ego maybe. Puts on tin hat. :roll: :roll: 
mind you when I was younger I did have colonel bogie air horns.the first two notes worked wonders.this was 1978 and I had a white hillman avenger with ariels on roof.

cabby


----------

